# Original Mountain Cur



## GudamWarrior (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey everyone,

  Wanting to get an original mountain cur to squirrel and coon hunt. Does anyone know anyone selling or where to look for a good quality dog?


----------



## state159 (Oct 7, 2016)

Squirrel Dog Central. com


----------



## PSE Clay (Oct 9, 2016)

Jason Witcher he lives in Douglassville.


----------



## cornboy (Oct 9, 2016)

Several squirrel hunting pages on Facebook with cur dogs.


----------



## rwh (Nov 19, 2016)

are you still looking?  there are a few on some of the Facebook pages right now.


----------

